# No of Private messages should be increased or not



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 27, 2007)

Digit forum allows us to store only 50 Private Messages including both sent and recived whereas some forum allows upto 500 messages 

So What do u think  should no the No of P.Ms allowed should be increased ?


----------



## arunks (Dec 27, 2007)

ya increase no. of msgs


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Just do it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

yep,200 is more like it,or maybe based on post no. something.But 50 is seriously not sufficient.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

It should be increased to atleast 100


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

if start gonna ask about improvment in the forum there r lots things but i know none wud be fulfilled


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

I SAY NO LIMIT SHOULD BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

^^Dream on


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2007)

ya  i agree with azzu
there are many to be fulfiled like: avatar size, Pm no, mamber's gallery, pics in siggy, more characters in siggy, and more smiley sets.... but it dun seem to fulfill.

like nvidia 8800 says    DREAM ON!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2007)

atleast 100 pm should be there.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 27, 2007)

Im sure that the answer will be a big NO and this thread will be closed by the admins...


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 27, 2007)

What we need here:
1)Increase in avatar size. No avatar I like seems to be liked by this forum 
2)Atleast 100 PMs storage space.
3)Signature size. This is not very important, but this is worth an improvement.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't need !!


----------



## electrokawal (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup!
Anything more than 50 will do....
They should seriously think about bringing this change...
Lets hope that they do


----------



## utsav (Dec 27, 2007)

Digital point forums has 1000PMs storage
we need 200 atleast


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

forget it , i don't think it will ever happen...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 28, 2007)

yeh dil mange more.. atleast 100 pm.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 28, 2007)

+1 for that. would make a gr8 new year gift for all ThinkDigit members. waddya say mods n admins?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2007)

Number of PMs should definitely be increased to at least 100.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well......... Unlimited is not possible.
But can be made to 250.
Big dforums give 500-1000...but they have a MOD installed.All 90 days old PM re automatically deleted.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

atleast they can provide a way to store PMs offline, or forward them to our email accounts.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

^^they do! you can export your Pms in txt\csv\XML format and save in your PC.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^they do! you can export your Pms in txt\csv\XML format and save in your PC.


what about forwarding?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

lol,do it manually yaar like I do,just export then at XML files and send email to yourself.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, they should be increased


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

100 atleast


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 1, 2008)

No dont waste the space.. 

Increase according to post count..

Increase it to 250 for 2k+ postcount

Increase it to 200 for 1k+ to 1999 post count

Increase it to 100 if post count is from between
100 to 999

Others can contend with 50

Why waste space for many casual registers and users


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

good suggestion.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> No dont waste the space..
> 
> Increase according to post count..
> 
> ...



Good suggestion but is it practically possible ?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 2, 2008)

Lolz, so i gotta start posting like a maniac to get increase in storage?
This is ridiculous IMO.

Regards,
ray


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering on a large scale my suggestio will save loads of space..
Why should newbie care about pm inbox size?  

Working some what harder for the pm size is not a big thing. 
How many yöü use today?
If yöü use 50 a day..then even 200+ wont be enough for yöü.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> No dont waste the space..
> 
> Increase according to post count..
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see if they do it.
And this is not either.in the world of programming this is not at all a tough one


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

My humble request to admin.
I also want this


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> No dont waste the space..
> 
> Increase according to post count..
> 
> ...


 
nice suggestion.
admins plz do the needful..!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss the days when i was a Distinguished Member and had a 100 message limit. It was much better than the current 50 message limit, which sucks. I like naveens suggestion. Less than 100 posts, 50 message limit, 100-1000 posts then 100 pm limit, 1000-3000 posts then 200 pm limit and 3000+ posts then 500 pm limit. They can put 90 days expiry date on pm if they want to. *But please increase the pm limit!*


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

PMing is least used feature for me


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

least feature by u doesnot means least feature by us..!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

i can't live withot PM...where r u PM....
guess what?
PM is ma GF
BTW i think the sugestion by *naveen_reloaded is very gud.

*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 2, 2008)

GF means..??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

GF=Girl Friend


----------

